# Can you describe what Fibro Fog means to you?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

Until I posted to this board I used to describe what happens to me during a bad flare up as feeling 'spaced out'. Feeling detached from what was happening, not functioning as usual and being more clumsy. This would be exacerbated if I did not eat every 3 hours or so and I would also become either depressed, emotional or tearful. If I was PMS probably all 3.I had never grouped the number/spelling thing in with it and therefore I was curious what Fibro fog is like for you and what you include in your description of it.Have any of you had accidents when in Fibro Fog?Gillian


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Gillian:When I have fibro fog I find I have a hard time concentrating on anything. I feel like I'm drunk and dizzy. Sometimes can't even sit up to watch t.v. The eyes feel heavy and I know what kind of day it will be as soon as I get up. Some days it is accompanied with headaches. Thank God I don't get it often, but when it does come for me it tends to stay around for awhile. I try not drive on those days, because I'm so unsure of myself. I've driven to doctors appts. in a foggy state and don't even remember how I got there. Scary, eh! So when it's real bad, I get my hubby to drive me (I'm lucky, he's a shift worker) or I don't go out at all. Just lay low and wait until the fog lifts. The funny thing is I live on top of the mountain and it's gets very foggy for normal folk,never mind me. That's what I call a double whammy.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I have a similar "fog" feeling to what you both describe. I feel as if I was on drugs. Spacey, and inability to concentrate on one thing for long seems to be an accurate account. My eyes feel as if they were at half-mast, and I feel exhausted. Bright lights and loud noises bother me. If I am driving and I feel this way, I try and sit up straighter and look more carefully to stay alert. Often I don't force myself to do something unless I have to and sometimes cut my trips short or stop an activity. I seem to be a little more clumsy when I am in a fog, dropping things, or not picking up my feet. Another example: I am brushing up on my math skills (not a favorite subject for me, but I am trying). I can study for about an hour and a half, and then my mind seems to shut down. I make stupid mistakes, calculation errors, or will mis-read a story problem. I may fumble around more with what I am trying to say. The words will come out wrong, be in the wrong place in a sentence, or I will not be able to come up with the right word or recall questions I wanted to ask. I can become more irritable, especially when more requests or duties are required of me and feel overwhelmed. I can feel down, and be more emotionally vulnerable at these times too. If I go in a darkened, quiet room and lay down for 10 minutes to an hour, the fog usually lifts. Sometimes it seems to lift by itself even if I don't lie down, but it might have to do with rehydrating with fluids, eating something, or getting a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello everyone! You're descriptions fit me perfect. The feeling of being overwhelmed when I can't think straight is really bad. Then I get very irritable besides. I also found that an early sign of one of my many migraines is this "fog". I will feel extrememly exhausted and have to push myself to even move, let alone think. The eyes feel so heavy I can hardly keep them open. And then, lo and behold, an hour or two or three and whamo--the migraine hits.But even when I don't have the headache, my memory is a real bummer. Can't recall names or dates, etc. Try introducing your best friend (someone you've known for 25 years) and you can't say her name!!! So embarrassing. Fibro "fog" -- CRS---it's all the same to me.I also believe I may have a mild case of dyslexia. Math was a torture for me, and reading --- I was a very slow reader for years and years. I still have to sometimes reread a page over and over---it just doesn't want to stick. Both my sons are hyper and so is my hubbie. That must have some connection, too, because they have some of the same problems I do besides feeling "scattered" due to the concentration level with being hyper. The youngest son was diagnosed with dyslexia when he was 11--and numbers and reading were torture for him because he would turn things around. He is so good at Math, he can figure anything in his head, but put it down on paper and it would be inverted!!


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi guys,I am the same as you all too. I can go into a room to get something and then as soon as I get there, I have forgotten what it was I wanted.Has anyone found anything which can help us when this happens? I would love to be able to stop this from happening.Some days, like today, I sit in front of the comp and hit keys which I know are wrong but I have no idea why I am doing it. )I am so thankful for the spell check most of the time.At least I know on these days not to do anything that really doesn't need doing. I had it so bad once, I accidentially tipped my sons dinner in the sink. ) I was lucky he saw the funny side of it.Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

I dunno about the "fibro" fog, but I can really identify with the fog. Or in my case what practioners of CHM refer to as "damp".I will feel very sleepy, and have an inability to concentrate. I've noticed that when it hits early in the evening and forces me into bed before 8:30PM OR 9, I will have a very restless nite of sleep, and wake up feeling unrefreshed.I have noticed however, that I am able to ward off the "damp" by taking 1 Ibuprofane tablet (like Motrin) as soon as I feel the "damp" coming up on me in the evening.When I do this, I am able to stay up as late as I want, and seem to have a good nites sleep.I have asked my dr.if I would be able to feel an "inflamation" of my brain, and he said it would not be possible to feel a swelling.This phenomona does not seemed to be exclusively linked with FM or IBS (of which I profess to having neither.)NickT


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2000)

Fibro Fog what a strange creature...I always thought of myself as having a great memory for detail until the last few years.I have lost money, made payments to an old utility company, forgot where I was going, peoples names escape me. I have a lot more examples but I can't remember them at present!!I find this FM feature to be one of the most frustrating for me. I wonder if this will progress to the point of no return. I make lists for myself now which tend to help with the memory failures.Well I guess we all have had our times with the fibro fog but it throws one more common thread that we all share.Thank God for this board as it enables all of us to share this dark side of our lives. I hope your all well for today and hope tomorrow brings better days. Take Care,Sea


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2000)

I have this fog almost every day. I am almost 20 and still don't have my license because I can't concentrate when driving. My eyes fixate on something and then I snap out of it when something happens, like I run over a dead animal in the road or something. I have a constant headache, dizziness, and drowsiness. I feel like I'm on cold medicine all the time. Not fun...


----------

